

 What do you think about Startupli.st? - sirraj
http://startupli.st/news/popular

======
TAGMentor
Another HN copy cat. Wonder if they'll be able to build as much engagement as
the HN community.

~~~
ericingram
Purposely copied the HN format so users would understand how and why to use it
from the beginning. We'll definitely be iterating on the design &
functionality of news.

Unlike HN, news can be related to startups on the list, that way if you follow
a startup you will see related news without searching.

------
kellicot
Overall elegantly designed. A great resource for the ever growing community of
startups.

------
sjs382
Is this a response to pg's (paraphrased) "HN is for hackers, not startups"?

Oh and pssssst! Add a RSS feed! :)

~~~
bvi
I agree. Great design too. I think this has a lot of potential, as long as you
keep it focused entirely on startups (and weekend apps/projects).

~~~
ericingram
StartupLi.st is sponsoring a startup weekend event in SF next month

------
swGooF
I like it so far. I hope it becomes the best place on the web to promote/find
new startups.

~~~
ericingram
That's our goal :)

------
ErikEliason
Would love tags/categories for startups (eg mobile) and the ability to follow
tags

------
sirraj
I like their layout. Seems like a pretty small community.

~~~
iinfographic
It's layout is quite simple, modern, and based on functionality it seems.
It'll be great to see more startups submitting their startups and interacting
with other early adopters. Great job!

~~~
ericingram
Thanks! wanted to avoid a detailed design that would fight startups for
attention.

